
Company introduces 'snowflake test' to weed out 'whiny' millenial candidates - jjar
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/snowflake-test-silent-partner-marketing-weed-out-whiny-entitled-millenial-candidates-job-applicants-a7646101.html
======
sharemywin
sounds like a douche in the media test - I'm introducing a test to weed out
douches you don't want to work for.

